# Warning!! Stolen TT



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm sad to say my V6, Quattro, 2008 MK2 TT has been stolen.

A guy "Called Michael" phoned to view it, after I had advertise it for sale on gumtree.

He arrived, looked around the car, his girlfriend asked to sit in it, so she sat in the passenger side looking around, I started it, so that he could hear it running. He sat in the driver's seat, checked out everything inside, then sped away. The car which he arrived in "Red SUV" then drove away. Someone must have been hiding out in it.

The police told me this has been happening a lot recently with Audi owners. This happened in county Durham, but I suspect these guys travel.

Feel stupid and the insurance company don't seem to happy that I allowed him to sit in the car with it running, despite being stood by the door.

This happened two weeks ago, so please beware.

The guy was about 5.11, thin, brown hair. 
His girlfriend.....fat and ugly!!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow, that's a shocker! Hope you get insurance sorted.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Terrible news.
I've just been warned about potential Gumtree buyers only this week.
Should cut their arms and legs off if/when caught.


----------



## essnine (Apr 4, 2019)

dreamcore said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sad to say my V6, Quattro, 2008 MK2 TT has been stolen.
> 
> ...


Post the reg and colour bro, we can keep our eyes out for it!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sorry to hear

hope insurance works out
easily done with letting someone view like that, but maybe pop bonnet and boot open if they are in


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

I would check the usual places for cars being sold online as it may be what they will try to make a quick return.

Also they didn't get the service history paperwork etc which is another giveaway if it is going to be sold on just a case of photocopying and editing vehicle details etc

They could have or know someone with a similar car/ colour ect just a case of putting that registration on yours and basically cloning the vehicle and no one is any the wiser and using the car in a different part of the country only becomes apparent when the real owner starts getting parking/speeding tickets or the police randomly stop the vehicle and check chassis numbers etc.

I hope the insurance is sorted and your back on the road again soon.

And no I'm not talking through any experience of said crime and how they operate [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Jonah67red said:


> I would check the usual places for cars being sold online as it may be what they will try to make a quick return.
> 
> Also they didn't get the service history paperwork etc which is another giveaway if it is going to be sold on just a case of photocopying and editing vehicle details etc


Not likely to be sold intact. Too easy to discover if a car's been stolen. More likely stripped for parts and sold individually or used to rebuild a similar model thats been damaged (i.e. legit car w/ blown motor, etc)



p1tse said:


> easily done with letting someone view like that, but maybe pop bonnet and boot open if they are in


Great idea. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

FNChaos said:


> Jonah67red said:
> 
> 
> > I would check the usual places for cars being sold online as it may be what they will try to make a quick return.
> ...


I was trying to remain hopeful it gets returned but your right ref the stripping for parts.

Another idea is any prospective buyer you meet ask them if you can take a picture of them and explain the reason why as I wouldn't object if I was asked


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks guys for the hopeful wishes, however I expect the car has been broken for parts 

I keep checking eBay and Gumtree in the hope i see something which is mine, but no luck so far.

Reg - Es56pen (Private Reg, came with the car. 
Colour - Phantom Met Black.

If I ever come to sell another car again, I'll be taking blood! Haha.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

A friend of mine had his BMW stolen the same way. There's a lot of sh*ts around who do this type of stuff unfortunately.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

That's devastating. Thanks for sharing though. Nasty scam.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Dude that totally sucks! Hopefully your insurance makes good on the loss. 

This is how they deal with those sorts in Brazil. Two thumbs up for the cops!

Here in Europe, you'll be lucky not to get a scolding from the cops for encouraging that sort of behavior because they're probably some poor, unfortunate kids who didn't get enough hugs from their mommy.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Low-life scum. Bastards. I hope the insurance company does the honourable thing for you.


----------



## Justwandering (Oct 21, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Dude that totally sucks! Hopefully your insurance makes good on the loss.
> 
> This is how they deal with those sorts in Brazil. Two thumbs up for the cops!
> 
> Here in Europe, you'll be lucky not to get a scolding from the cops for encouraging that sort of behavior because they're probably some poor, unfortunate kids who didn't get enough hugs from their mommy.


Wow - crazy video. I guess if you have the inclination to point a gun at someone and rob them then you run the risk of someone taking you down.

OP sorry to hear that.
I hope the insurance comes good and karma catches up with the losers who done this.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The other thing you should do if selling privately is walk the buyer to the bank and get them to pay the cash into your account with them by your side.

Reason - so many fake notes out there which wont be accepted by bank.

Also have them sign a receipt and show ID.


----------



## Steveo119 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thats mental. Hope the insurance at least pay out..


----------



## TT Black Ed (Mar 27, 2019)

Sorry to hear this mate. I've had a nice car stolen before and it's gut wrenching so I share your pain on this. I use a steering lock that I got from Halfords. A small one that fits my TT perfectly and is easy to put on and off. It was only £15.

If I ever find myself in that position then the crooklock is staying on. Thanks for the heads up and I hope you get a result.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Lesson to all, never let a fat ugly bird sit in ya motor ! Always ends in tears... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction, low life like this want their balls cutting off and feeding to his missus, I would have photographed them first and also asked to see his photo id licence.


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Taylortony said:


> I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction, low life like this want their balls cutting off and feeding to his missus, I would have photographed them first and also asked to see his photo id licence.


Little update. Today the police have informed me, that my car has been found on a Traveller Site....(God only knows what damage had been done to it).

They had been using it as a get away vehicle when stealing other cars.

Insurance company have been useless, despite being fully comp, they haven't made an attempt of an offer, or payment, or compensation for a lack of a car.

Question - Would you guys accept your car back given the circumstances? Anyone have any idea what will happen now?

Thanks


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

No if my Tt was stolen I would never have it back , had car stolen years ago horrible feeling


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

I wonder did they make any arrests! I wouldn't take the car back and I would expect the insurance company to cough up for a like for like replacement or monetary equivalent. As you say who knows what damage they have done including damage to the engine.


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

corrados123 said:


> I wonder did they make any arrests! .


Unfortunately NOT!!?? The car was found just parked, without keys, whilst the police were attending a disturbance / fight amongst the travellers at their site.

The police have lifted the car without keys, and have requested the spare from me, which the insurance company has already taken, so once they get inside it, they'll start taking prints etc..

Not keen on taking it back, knowing it's likely been thrashed to death during their get aways.

We see what the insurance company say, I guess.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If the insurance company gives it back, check the oil and fuel and get it scanned with a VCDS. Hopefully they just did a joy ride and didn't vandalize it. But if some jackass drained the oil or poured sugar into the tank out of spite, you really don't want that getting to the engine.

Also worth asking the Police to put their drug dogs through it...just to prove whatever might have rolled under the seats, isn't yours.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

if the insurance company have the key surely it means they have taken the car even know they haven't got it yet so should pay you out as you have no access to the car now?also what insurance company is it so i know to avoid them i dont think they have have been fair with you at all hope you get this all sorted and back in another tt in no time.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Also will it not show up on any search as Stolen Recovered? which means the second hand value must have fallen through the floor.

see

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/top ... 3&t=813865


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

chrisj82 said:


> if the insurance company have the key surely it means they have taken the car even know they haven't got it yet so should pay you out as you have no access to the car now?also what insurance company is it so i know to avoid them i dont think they have have been fair with you at all hope you get this all sorted and back in another tt in no time.


Insurance company are - Co-op / Halifax who are refusing to pay out for any damage, claiming it was taken by deception, which they won't cover me for (despite being fully comp).

I continue to dispute, still haven't a car or cash! Complete twats.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

dreamcore said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> > if the insurance company have the key surely it means they have taken the car even know they haven't got it yet so should pay you out as you have no access to the car now?also what insurance company is it so i know to avoid them i dont think they have have been fair with you at all hope you get this all sorted and back in another tt in no time.
> ...


Are you able to get the car back off the police and ask for your key back from insurance? Taken by deception dont that still mean its stolen?


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

chrisj82 said:


> dreamcore said:
> 
> 
> > chrisj82 said:
> ...


Yes, the car will come back to me, however they won't change the locks, do any inspection, repair any damage. They're basically saying it was my fault the car was stolen, that without the keys they couldn't have.

I haven't ever had any dealings with insurance companies however I get the feeling these are pretty disgraceful.

I've not seen the car yet, as the police were slow in releasing it.

Expect to get it back next week, god only knows in what condition.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep us posted when you get it back will be interesting to see what state it comes back in.maybe get another key cut or locks changed and sell.as they haven't payed out for anything will it still be stolen and recovered?hope it works out for you mate such a s##t situation can you take them to a insurance tribunal or something?


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

chrisj82 said:


> Keep us posted when you get it back will be interesting to see what state it comes back in.maybe get another key cut or locks changed and sell.as they haven't payed out for anything will it still be stolen and recovered?hope it works out for you mate such a s##t situation can you take them to a insurance tribunal or something?


I'll upload some pictures once it's back. I'll certainly be looking at what action I can take against the insurance company, but hold little hope.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

@dreamcore Have been following your story and sympathise with you. If it was my car I would want it back and as Swiss said get it serviced and checked. Hopefully it will be fine. Just because it was stolen does not necessarily mean that it was thrashed beyond its tolerances and don't forget all TT's get driven hard at various points otherwise whats the point in having one. Re insurance I would not bother fighting it, as they are technically correct. For theft you have to prove a break-in so put it behind you and focus on getting your car back to where it was and go for a fast drive to ensure it still performs.


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Iceblue said:


> @dreamcore Have been following your story and sympathise with you. If it was my car I would want it back and as Swiss said get it serviced and checked. Hopefully it will be fine. Just because it was stolen does not necessarily mean that it was thrashed beyond its tolerances and don't forget all TT's get driven hard at various points otherwise whats the point in having one. Re insurance I would not bother fighting it, as they are technically correct. For theft you have to prove a break-in so put it behind you and focus on getting your car back to where it was and go for a fast drive to ensure it still performs.


Thanks for your positive message. I hope it's running fine. I now have the costs of storage, collection, and new replacement plates to organise, without a log book as the insurance company still have it..

Anyone recommend what to do about replacement locks? As a key is still with the bastards who took it.


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

You are probably going to do this anyway but Organise getting them replaced as soon as you pick it up and before you take it home or find a friend who has a garage/ secure area you can store it in so you can sort getting it checked over by a garage and any work done, as besides having a key they know where you live and could have had replacements made as well meaning it won't be the same people who try their luck this time

Sorry not a very positive thing to post but better safe than sorry :?


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Jonah67red said:


> You are probably going to do this anyway but Organise getting them replaced as soon as you pick it up and before you take it home or find a friend who has a garage/ secure area you can store it in so you can sort getting it checked over by a garage and any work done, as besides having a key they know where you live and could have had replacements made as well meaning it won't be the same people who try their luck this time
> 
> Sorry not a very positive thing to post but better safe than sorry :?


Yeah, I think you're right. The car is best not being kept at my address until the locks and ignition are done.

I wonder how difficult it is to change?


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

On a previous car I bought (2011 VW Scirocco GT), it only came with 1 key. I had a new key from VW at a cost of around £180. They changed the key coding on both keys to be different from the factory meaning the missing key would never work to start the car.
Although not perfect as they can still get into the car this would be the cheapest option rather than changing all the locks etc


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Craig_09 said:


> On a previous car I bought (2011 VW Scirocco GT), it only came with 1 key. I had a new key from VW at a cost of around £180. They changed the key coding on both keys to be different from the factory meaning the missing key would never work to start the car.
> Although not perfect as they can still get into the car this would be the cheapest option rather than changing all the locks etc


That's extremely hopeful Craig, I will look into that, many thanks.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

I'd contact the Insurance Ombudsmen and ask for their advice. I find find it hard to believe they can wriggle out completely. I'm not sure who's the worst villain - the theives or the Insurance company. They are probably going to increase your premium after this, even though they refused to help. Bastards.


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

pdk42 said:


> I'd contact the Insurance Ombudsmen and ask for their advice. I find find it hard to believe they can wriggle out completely. I'm not sure who's the worst villain - the theives or the Insurance company. They are probably going to increase your premium after this, even though they refused to help. Bastards.


I agree with this.

Alternatively Go and speak with Citizens advice bureau who may direct you to a specialist in this area as there is no harm in trying as you have nothing to lose.

It makes you think that if you had tried to prevent them from driving off and been injured that their response to a claim would have been totally different!!!!!! I suspect it may have

And ref the premium increase I would be interested to know if you have protected no claims as well and how your insurance company deal with that issue.
Most quotes for insurance ask if you have made a claim in the previous 5 yrs and if on checking you have a refused claim on your record I have a feeling some will refuse to insure you and others may increase the premium above what it would have been if you had a successful claim so you end up being punished even more [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

This sounds like a case that BBC watchdog would be very interested in hearing about if you are up for it. Otherwise I would seek legal advice or perhaps your local citizens advice regarding the insurance company and your rights.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

The thing to remember here is that you are a victim of crime and it is a theft of your vehicle. The only difference between this and car jacking is that there was no threat to harm you. This is theft clear and simple. The thief posed as a legitimate buyer with the intention of deceiving you and stealing your car. None of that is your fault. As a policy holder, you must do your best to ensure your car is safe and protected from damage and theft. How can you now do that if the insurer refuses to replace the keys? These keys were stolen. They are now putting you in that position and you are now in a situation of detriment which is wrong. The small print will state that you must not gain from a claim but in this position you are in a position of loss.
I would make it clear to the insurer that you are in no way accepting their decision. Put it in writing to the Chief Executive and send a copy to the ombudsman so they are involved early on. They will revert everything back to the insurer to deal but at least they are aware and can then intervene at a later stage. If all that fails go public in a big way.


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

pdk42 said:


> I'd contact the Insurance Ombudsmen and ask for their advice. I find find it hard to believe they can wriggle out completely. I'm not sure who's the worst villain - the theives or the Insurance company. They are probably going to increase your premium after this, even though they refused to help. Bastards.


Most certainly will be taking it up with the Ombudsman. Sedgwick's have confirmed they had instructed the insurance company to pay, that this wasn't our fault, but insurance company are having none of it now.

I have no claims protection, however I suspect when the car is insured again elsewhere, there will be issues regarding this situation.

Halifax provided the insurance, however it has been the Co-op who had underwritten the insurance policy. I'll take both companies to task for this situation. If no joy from the Ombudsman, then I chance my luck at Small Claims Court.

I guess I should be thankful the car was recovered, at least I'm getting something back. I will collect it on Wednesday, and take things from there.

Thanks for all the advice guys, all very helpful and supportive.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

The place you live still don't have camera capable of readling license plate on every street? Check the car impounding nearby.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Or perhaps an even cheaper option - at the inconvenience of only having one key - is simply to [get a dealer to] disable the missing key and just use your spare, once you get it back. (I'm going off page 15 of my handbook!)


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

E.L.Wisty said:


> Or perhaps an even cheaper option - at the inconvenience of only having one key - is simply to [get a dealer to] disable the missing key and just use your spare, once you get it back. (I'm going off page 15 of my handbook!)


It's possible to just disable the stolen key?


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

The key would only be disabled from the immobiliser so the engine wouldn't run, the key would still unlock the door. I think you will need new locks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wait until you get it back & see what state it's in before thinking about replacing door & Ign locks.
Obtaining & recoding keys would be my choice if it's not 100%
HJoggy.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes, I would guess that's the case, assuming that the door opening would be purely a manual action (so it could be used in the case of battery failure etc).

The handbook says this (attached):


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

If the pikeys nicked it you can guarantee its been thrashed... Professional car theifs (if you can call that a profession) would have stripped it and changed the vin.... These lot would have thrashed it and then burnt it out.... Had a similar situation with a cosworth back in the day..... Sounds like the old bill got lucky before the burn out.

Feel for you son


----------



## Delmarez (May 12, 2014)

That's a crazy read. Hope you get it sorted asap. Insurance company are taking the piss. If someone walked into Audi to test drive a car, and never came back, would their insurers say the same to them?!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Delmarez said:


> That's a crazy read. Hope you get it sorted asap. Insurance company are taking the piss. If someone walked into Audi to test drive a car, and never came back, would their insurers say the same to them?!


That would probably come under different insurance rather than vehicle insurance.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

I think its everyones general opinion that if your car is stolen that you will be reimbursed by an insurance company.

Yes I understand that it was theft by deception but it is theft what ever way you look at it. The insurance industry know this type of vehicle theft happens to car owners and most businesses yet only cover it on business insurance as far as I am aware. It is probably a rare crime compared to the number of reported vehicles stolen but I honestly think if you had jumped on the bonnet and been injured trying to prevent them getting away they would have paid out and wouldn't want the negative publicity that would have followed if they refused the claim.

Write a letter/email to watchdog the ombudsmen, newspapers who ever will listen and just inform your insurance company of your actions and get your story out on social media especially twitter and link in your insurance providers and they will be in no position to ignore you as most large company have individuals employed to monitor and respond to social media posts especially negative ones.

It costs you nothing but for them anything negative on social media costs them potential new customers and potential renewals of policyholders which they will not want

Social media is a great double edged sword so use it to your advantage.


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Jonah67red said:


> I think its everyones general opinion that if your car is stolen that you will be reimbursed by an insurance company.
> 
> Yes I understand that it was theft by deception but it is theft what ever way you look at it. The insurance industry know this type of vehicle theft happens to car owners and most businesses yet only cover it on business insurance as far as I am aware. It is probably a rare crime compared to the number of reported vehicles stolen but I honestly think if you had jumped on the bonnet and been injured trying to prevent them getting away they would have paid out and wouldn't want the negative publicity that would have followed if they refused the claim.
> 
> ...


I think once the car is back, and it's running as it should, keys are reprogrammed or replaced, then I'll focus some time and effort into doing what you suggest here.

It's certainly a lesson learnt, never again will I have this happen.


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

Just a suggestion, but you were selling the car, so, presuming this would still be the case after it is returned to you, then it may be worth just getting it checked over to make sure its in a saleable condition, then either auction it or sell it to webuyanycar or some other company along those lines. 
Granted you wont get as much for it as you would selling it private, but you won't have additional costs of new keys, locks etc. As I say, you wont get as much as a private sale, but it would be a hassle free sale and a lot more cash in your hand than it looked like you were going to have not so long ago.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

That's awful! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Many a time I've just given a potential buyer the keys and left them to it. :-|


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

bigchunk said:


> Just a suggestion, but you were selling the car, so, presuming this would still be the case after it is returned to you, then it may be worth just getting it checked over to make sure its in a saleable condition, then either auction it or sell it to webuyanycar or some other company along those lines.
> Granted you wont get as much for it as you would selling it private, but you won't have additional costs of new keys, locks etc. As I say, you wont get as much as a private sale, but it would be a hassle free sale and a lot more cash in your hand than it looked like you were going to have not so long ago.


I'm not sure about selling it now, the whole experience has put me off it. I'd make a terrible salesman now too  I might just hold on to it, sort out whatever damage has been done, and enjoy it another year. The idea was to get an A5, as the TT was difficult getting my son in and out.


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

chrisj82 said:


> Keep us posted when you get it back will be interesting to see what state it comes back in.maybe get another key cut or locks changed and sell.as they haven't payed out for anything will it still be stolen and recovered?hope it works out for you mate such a s##t situation can you take them to a insurance tribunal or something?


Car is back, and I've barely managed to compose myself since.

They've stolen my steering wheel, and replaced with what looks like an A4 steering wheel.

Added 2000+ miles.

Snapped the bonnet release handle.

Smashed the grill (it was already partly cracked)

Tyres are run off, (MICHELIN
PILOT SPORT 4s) ;(

Likely the brakes have been hammered too, looking at the tyres.

Airbag light is on, which indicates they've hit something, hence the grill and change of steering wheel.

Exhaust is sounding terrible, not sure what's up with it.

Guttered....and angry. Away working now until July so will have to take it from there once I'm home.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah. Sod that. Give it to the insurance company and tell them you'll have a cheque instead.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Gutted for you mate. These sh*ts just ruin everyone's life, with no cost to themselves.
My other half's car was written off a few weeks back, just a low speed shunt from behind but as an old car it was written off - really annoying as it was a really nice little car and we'll not get a similar one for what we can afford - but getting back just seemed a lottery as the exhaust had fallen off at the manifold, some sensors were lit (ESP and passenger door) and the boot lid dislodged (and being a convertible that is part of the mechanism) and we had no way of knowing how extensive any repairs would be.
Noticed a few days back a TT on fleabay that had been written off with minor but expensive damage, and that made me double down that taking the mrs' car back probably wouldn't be a good idea. (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-...786637?hash=item3d8c98268d:g:s6cAAOSwrl9c-R1I)


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

dreamcore said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep us posted when you get it back will be interesting to see what state it comes back in.maybe get another key cut or locks changed and sell.as they haven't payed out for anything will it still be stolen and recovered?hope it works out for you mate such a s##t situation can you take them to a insurance tribunal or something?
> ...


That's terrible. Complete cnuts. I feel for you.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

E.L.Wisty said:


> Noticed a few days back a TT on fleabay that had been written off with minor but expensive damage, and that made me double down that taking the mrs' car back probably wouldn't be a good idea. (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-...786637?hash=item3d8c98268d:g:s6cAAOSwrl9c-R1I)


That car looks like a complete bag of shit! Repaired after write-off, resprayed white from original grey, door and rear need bodywork repair, bonnet catch broken, clunking from front suspension, stone chips on bonnet, glove box broken, ... But he claims it will be a "true investment". Actually, investment is probably what you'd be doing a lot of.


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

E.L.Wisty said:


> Gutted for you mate. These sh*ts just ruin everyone's life, with no cost to themselves.
> My other half's car was written off a few weeks back, just a low speed shunt from behind but as an old car it was written off - really annoying as it was a really nice little car and we'll not get a similar one for what we can afford - but getting back just seemed a lottery as the exhaust had fallen off at the manifold, some sensors were lit (ESP and passenger door) and the boot lid dislodged (and being a convertible that is part of the mechanism) and we had no way of knowing how extensive any repairs would be.
> Noticed a few days back a TT on fleabay that had been written off with minor but expensive damage, and that made me double down that taking the mrs' car back probably wouldn't be a good idea. (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-...786637?hash=item3d8c98268d:g:s6cAAOSwrl9c-R1I)


Unfortunately I have no option about taking the car back. Insurance won't pay a penny. Not even for the cost of the recovery and storage the police garage charged. I feel like setting it on fire. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It's possible I guess, that mine will end up on eBay just like that one...


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

The incorrect airbag could cause a dash fire 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

Thats shocking what the scumbags have done. Did you seek legal advice?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> Airbag light is on, which indicates they've hit something, hence the grill and change of steering wheel.


I don't think that it's possible for the steering wheel airbag to go off without the passenger airbag going off as well.

The airbag warning light is probably on because the bag in the "new" wheel is incompatible with the TT system even if it's actually connected up.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I just don't understand why the insurance company won't pay out. In my mums street there is a guy who has had his car stole twice in last few years. Both occasions the thief's have had the keys as he has forgot to lock his front door and they basically walked in and took them. He has been paid out for both cars and they were pretty much brand new. Surely a theft is a theft regardless of how it was took.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

PDK

Appeal it, see

https://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/ ... udies.html


> I was tricked and my car was stolen - but my insurer won't pay my claim ...
> 
> We sometimes hear from people who think it's unfair their insurer won't pay out. Often, someone's been trying to sell their car - but a "potential buyer" has driven off with it.
> 
> ...





> my insurer is saying I didn't take enough care of my car ...
> 
> Some people tell us that their insurer is saying they didn't do enough to prevent their car being stolen. Insurers sometimes call this not taking "reasonable care" - or acting "recklessly".
> 
> ...


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Airbag light might be the fact the drivers one isn't connected up BTW

Gutted for you


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for all your advice guys, very helpful. This really is a great community.

At this stage I've just made a formal written complaint, and if that's ignored then a letter will go to the ombudsman. Without giving the insurance company the opportunity to reply, the ombudsman wouldn't be interested until I did.

If after the insurance company again reject my case, and the ombudsman does the same, then I'll be taking it to small claims.

I guess from the insurance companies point of view, they have nothing to lose. If I appeal to the ombudsman, and they loose, they only have to pay out what they would have had to anyway, they risk nothing by rejecting my claim.

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Any update

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Any update
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately very little. Car is parked in the garage at a friend's house.

Insurance company have sent their final response to my complaint, and included a cheque for 100£, saying they won't overturn their decision.

Letter is sent to the Ombudsman, but I don't expect a reply or conclusion anytime soon.

Damage found inside of the car -

Glovebox hinge broken.

Parcel shelf taken, one of the brackets gone, looks like it was snapped off.

Police have two suspects, and want me to ID in July.

Not sure what to do about the car if the Ombudsman refuse to help me too.

Parts aren't cheap, and I might be better just selling as is and cutting my losses.

I'll decide when I've the final word from the Ombudsman.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

The process for the ombudsman used to be contacting the insurer and asking that they deal with your complaint (which they have already done). They will then await the reply and maybe intervene with advice. If I remember correctly they can't insist that the insurer changes the decision. It's a long time since I worked in the insurance world but the ombudsman was always a toothless tiger. Get the name of the chief exec of the insurance company and start the twitter machine rolling if the ombudsman doesn't help.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Yep. Bad Facebook vibes has a lot of punch now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

Like I said previously use twitter or face book as your voice, as negative publicity costs them money and if £100 is going to be their final response then fire the first shot it costs you nothing and get as many people to retweet/respond as you can.

I'm lost for words that the circumstances of the theft with a third person hiding in the vehicle they arrived in have been ignored :roll:

Whatever happens I wish you luck


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Yep. Bad Facebook vibes has a lot of punch now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's only taken a year, but the insurance company have finally accepted their defeat.

The ombudsman ruled twice in my favor, to which the insurance company appealed, and just before it having to go to court, have agreed to settle.

It's been ruled, that on top of the cars value, they'll pay 8% interest on any monies owing.

Thanks again for the advice here guys.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

dreamcore said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Bad Facebook vibes has a lot of punch now
> ...


Must have been a nightmare year for you but glad you got the result in the end. Sue them for stress damages now! What happened to the thief?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Along with the damages I would add a claim for secure indoor storage to protect "their" vehicle.



> It is worth bearing in mind the industry and police recommended charges for recovery and storage. For instance, The Removal, Storage and Disposal of Vehicles (Prescribed Sums and Charges) Regulations 2008 provide that two wheeled vehicles should be stored at a cost of £10 per day yet you would see certain motorcycle CHOs charging more than double that rate. The same regulations provide for standard cars being stored at a rate of £20, yet it is not uncommon to see storage rates charged at north of £30. The highest we have seen is £45 per day which is wholly excessive.


https://keoghs.co.uk/keoghs-insight/awa ... ry-charges

Don't get greedy, £20 a day is fair, don't you think.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Taylortony said:


> Along with the damages I would add a claim for secure indoor storage to protect "their" vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call :lol: seems fair to me


----------



## dreamcore (Oct 18, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> dreamcore said:
> 
> 
> > HOGG said:
> ...


The police managed to mess up the case, I was due to ID them, but nothing became of it.

As for damages for Stress, and storage, I will certainly explore this.


----------

